# Les problèmes de l'Apple Watch



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2015)

Hello,

Après 2 mois avec mon Apple Watch j'ai fait extrêmement attention de ne pas envoyer d'eau dessus.

Mais là c'est le drame... en faisant la vaisselle (et oui faut bien! ) j'ai envoyé des projections d'eau savonneuse sur l'écran et évidemment pile sur le bouton on/off...

Alerte générale !!! Je prendre une serviette humidifiée pour enlever le surplus d'eau savonneuse.

J'ai éteins la montre et apparemment tout fonctionne.

Après été voir sur le site d'Apple il semble que celle-ci résiste aux éclaboussures et même à la pluie... !!Ceci dit encore heureux pour une montre sport entre la transpiration et la pluie...

Me voilà rassuré mais l'humidité c'est vicieux !! 

Un conseil supplémentaire ou je peux reprendre une existence normale ?


----------



## mpowder (21 Juin 2015)

Y a des test sur YouTube avec des montres immergés a 1 mètre sous l eau pendant 30 minutes sans séquelles, alors soit rassuré a mon avis une petite éclaboussure c est rien.

Et même Apple recommande de la passer sous l eau en cas de couronne gripper [emoji33]


----------



## KevX94 (21 Juin 2015)

Oui c'est vrai Mpowder alors une éclaboussure d'eau de vaisselle c'est du pipi de chat [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (21 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai Mpowder alors une éclaboussure d'eau de vaisselle c'est du pipi de chat [emoji6]


Ha non par contre le pipi le chat faut éviter c est acide [emoji12]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2015)

Merci KevX94 et mopowder 

Effectivement certaines personnes n'ont pas hésité à l'immerger !!

J'ai quand même un doute dans le temps après une immersion total...

Effectivement Apple recommande de nettoyer la "Digital Crown" sous l'eau directement... Bon, bon mes éclaboussures à côté... Effectivement c'est pas grand choses.

Merci à vous !


----------



## KevX94 (21 Juin 2015)

De rien Yoskiz bonne soiree [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Elle est étanche alors pas de risque la dessus


----------



## mpowder (21 Juin 2015)

Pour être sincère je fais le cake sur le forum mais la mienne je lui évite la moindre goutte d eau


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Pour être sincère je fais le cake sur le forum mais la mienne je lui évite la moindre goutte d eau



Moi aussi, mais dans la vie de tous les jours il est impossible de garantir à 100% un éclaboussement accidentel.

Tu finis par oublier ta montre qui est au poignet.

Effectivement après été voir quelques photos sur iFixit il y a une sorte de petit joint sur le pourtour du bouton on/off.

Joint qui doit empêcher le peu d'eau qu'une éclaboussure occasionne mais sans doute pas une immersion prolongée.

Bonne soirée à vous également et merci d'avoir consacré un peu de temps à me répondre ;-)


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Moi aussi j'évite de la mouiller mais je suis loin de l'oublier au poignet 

Et si elle est prevu pour résister à des plongeons mais bon dans le doute j'évite de tester ^^


----------



## mpowder (21 Juin 2015)

J avais le Sony Z1 vendu pour être étanche ça me rassurait en cas d accident mais j ai jamais osé tester.
Surtout que en cas de sav c était pas pris en compte (padoxe)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi aussi j'évite de la mouiller mais je suis loin de l'oublier au poignet
> 
> Et si elle est prevu pour résister à des plongeons mais bon dans le doute j'évite de tester ^^



est elle ip67 ?


----------



## mpowder (21 Juin 2015)

Elle est ipx7


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> est elle ip67 ?


Ce qui fait qu'elle bien étanche


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2015)

Êtes vous certains qu'elle est Ip67.  ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2015)

Sauf erreur de la part elle est ipx7, je crois que cela veut qu'elle résiste aux éclaboussures mais pas à une immersion...


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2015)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Sauf erreur de la part elle est ipx7, je crois que cela veut qu'elle résiste aux éclaboussures mais pas à une immersion...


Ça veut dire plongé a 1m pendant 30min, ce qui veut dire immersion et étanche...
Faut arrêter de croire tout ces articles qui disent qu'elle est pas étanche...


----------



## yanakagva (21 Juin 2015)

Elle est étanche, et comme tout les produits étanches ils ne le restent pas indéfiniment car l'étanchéité s'use avec le temps, les différences de températures, humidité etc.

Il est évident d'Apple ne dira JAMAIS qu'un produit est étanche puisqu'ils s'exposent à des remplacements en masse au bout de plusieurs années dès qu'il y a le moindre soucis qui touche à l'eau ou liquide. Certaines marques de montre assurent l'étanchéité que pour une certaine durée de temps, après il faut renvoyer la montre pour un contrôle et / ou un remplacement des joints.

Pour ma part, je ne compte plus les fois ou elle a été mouillée, (même durant quelques secondes immergées) et je la lave sous l'eau tiède quand elle est crade !


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

Avec mon bracelet cuir je fais attention à ne pas trop la mouiller. 

Mais oui elle est IPX7, ce qui signifie qu'elle peut résister 30min à une immersion à 1m mais que la résistance à la poussière n'a pas été testée. 

Et pour info un site (consumer report je crois ?) l'a laissée 24h dans la flotte sans souci... Et Cook se douche avec... Alors effectivement au quotidien elle encaisse sans broncher une petite aspersion !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2015)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Sauf erreur de la part elle est ipx7, je crois que cela veut qu'elle résiste aux éclaboussures mais pas à une immersion...



Que veux dire le x ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que veux dire le x ?


Le premier "chiffre" est la résistance à la poussière... Le x veut dire que le test n'a pas été fait...
Le seconde chiffre c'est pour l'eau, et ça veut dire 30 minutes a 1 m au minimum, testé et certifie...

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indice_de_protection


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2015)

Merci de ta réponse Moumou92


----------



## Byfloo (22 Juin 2015)

Pour info je me suis déjà laver avec plusieurs fois, je l'ai également mise sous l'eau plusieurs secondes voir minutes pour débloquer la couronne qui collé et pour l'instant aucun soucis


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Juin 2015)

Byfloo a dit:


> Pour info je me suis déjà laver avec plusieurs fois, je l'ai également mise sous l'eau plusieurs secondes voir minutes pour débloquer la couronne qui collé et pour l'instant aucun soucis



Merci pour ton retour d'expérience ;-)

Pour qu'Apple propose cette solution pour débloquer la couronne veut dire quand même qu'ils sont confiant dans la résistance à l'eau de l'Apple Watch.


----------



## stefff13 (22 Juin 2015)

J ai pris plusieurs fois ma douche avec !! , plusieurs immersions en piscine pour récuper le thermomètre ( chaque fois  j'oublie d'enlever la montre) . Rien à signaler


----------



## Byfloo (23 Juin 2015)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour d'expérience ;-)
> 
> Pour qu'Apple propose cette solution pour débloquer la couronne veut dire quand même qu'ils sont confiant dans la résistance à l'eau de l'Apple Watch.



Oui c'est pour cela que je me préoccupe pas trop de l'eau sur ma montre ^^


----------



## poulroudou (28 Juin 2015)

On verra en septembre au retour des vacances tous ceux qui auront oublié d'enlever leur AW avant de rentrer dans la piscine du camping ou de l'hôtel [emoji4] Perso je pense qu'elle est plus étanche qu'Apple veut le laisser croire, mais ne veut pas "s'emmerder" avec le sav.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> On verra en septembre au retour des vacances tous ceux qui auront oublié d'enlever leur AW avant de rentrer dans la piscine du camping ou de l'hôtel [emoji4] Perso je pense qu'elle est plus étanche qu'Apple veut le laisser croire, mais ne veut pas "s'emmerder" avec le sav.


a voir en effet


----------



## Tripotiou (29 Juin 2015)

Je suis allé à Port Aventura (parc d'attractions) avec beaucoup d'eau, j'étais trempé, la montre la eu aucun soucis, elle fonctionne parfaitement comme le premier jour


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2015)

Pour les ip, tout est là 
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indice_de_protection


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2015)

À noter que IPx7 indique une immersion mais ce n'est pas compatible avec une utilisation. 
Autrement dit : on peut mettre l'appareil mais pas le manipuler ni actionner les boutons !
C'est un essai de qualification statique !


----------



## stefff13 (29 Juin 2015)

l'utiliser dans l'eau  cela n'a aucun interet  ou presque il faut un masque de plongée pour pouvoir lire le cadran ( dans ce cas là on est dans une activitée extreme qui peut nuire à la montre) pour le reste pas de soucis hier j'ai pris un bain dans la piscine avec  !!


----------



## darkatis (29 Juin 2015)

je prends ma douche souvent avec ... no pb


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2015)

darkatis a dit:


> je prends ma douche souvent avec ... no pb



j'ai quand meme un  doute

Désolé


----------



## fousfous (29 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'ai quand meme un  doute
> 
> Désolé


Bah vu tout les test qu'on a vue et ce qu'il y a marqué sur le site d'apple je pense qu'il n'y a rien à craindre la dessus


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah vu tout les test qu'on a vue et ce qu'il y a marqué sur le site d'apple je pense qu'il n'y a rien à craindre la dessus



Oui en effet


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah vu tout les test qu'on a vue et ce qu'il y a marqué sur le site d'apple je pense qu'il n'y a rien à craindre la dessus


Le pire sous la douche ce n'est pas l'eau mais les détergents qui attaquent les joints... Même pour les montres traditionnel de plonge, étanche a des dizaines de mètres, il n'est pas recommandé de se doucher avec...


----------



## fousfous (30 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le pire sous la douche ce n'est pas l'eau mais les détergents qui attaquent les joints... Même pour les montres traditionnel de plonge, étanche a des dizaines de mètres, il n'est pas recommandé de se doucher avec...


Oui et sans oublier que c'est de l'eau chaude donc avec risque de dilatation


----------



## SebR2611 (30 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais créer un nouveau post pour partager ma petite expérience, mais celui ci devrait être parfait. 

Donc, je reviens d'une semaine en vacances à Argelès-sur-mer, et j'ai bien évidemment apporté mon Apple Watch fraîchement reçue. Le premier jour, j'ai été sage, je ne la gardais que pour me laver les mains etc, les petites éclaboussures ne sont pas un problème. Mais le lendemain, quand avec ma tante on s'est inscrit pour un cours d'aquabike, j'ai réfléchi longuement, et j'ai pris mon courage a deux mains (plutôt de l'inconscience dirons certains), je suis donc allé à mes cours d'aquabike avec l'Apple Watch, je l'ai bien évidemment immergée, et assez souvent sous le seuil des "1 mètre" de la norme ipx7. Par ailleurs, le cours durant 45 minutes, les 30 minutes de la norme sont également dépassés. 

Bref, la montre fonctionnait parfaitement et n'a jamais bronché, j'ai même allumé l'app exercice sur "vélo d'intérieur", c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus, et même le capteur cardiaque fonctionne sous l'eau. J'ai bien évidemment recommencé tous les jours de la semaine, ma montre a donc passé plusieurs heures sous l'eau pendant une semaine, et n'a aucun problème même quelques jours après. 

Le seul petit problème que j'ai rencontré, j'en avais déjà parlé sur un autre post, car il m'avait fortement inquiété, c'est le haut parleur et le micro qui ne fonctionnait plus. Pour le coup, après la piscine ça le faisait quelques fois (la plupart du temps je sortais de l'eau et tout était parfaitement fonctionnel, mais de temps en temps, le HP et le micro ne répondaient plus pendant quelques dizaines de minutes, le temps de sécher, rien de bien dramatique quoi ! 

Voilà, je n'ai par contre pas essayé à la mer, c'est plus le sable qui m'a rebuté que l'eau, je ne l'emmenait pas à la plage donc. 

Je pense donc qu'Apple prend juste des précautions en disant qu'elle ne résiste qu'à quelques éclaboussures. Elle est bel et bien étanche selon la norme ipx7, voir même un peu plus, et quoi qu'en dise Apple, elle est certifié ipx7, donc au moindre problème d'étanchéité durant la garantie, ils se doivent de l'échanger, ne pouvant pas prouver qu'elle a été immergée plus longtemps ou plus profond que la norme ne le prévoit. Arrêtez donc de vous inquiéter à ce propos, elle ne craint pas l'eau !


----------



## newone (30 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le pire sous la douche ce n'est pas l'eau mais les détergents qui attaquent les joints... Même pour les montres traditionnel de plonge, étanche a des dizaines de mètres, il n'est pas recommandé de se doucher avec...



Tu te douche souvent au détergent 0.o ?
 Parce qu'on lave habituellement les parois au détergent hors dans une utilisation "normale" l'eau coule direct du pommeau, à moins que tu te cole contre une paroi (que tu n'aurais pas rincée) ou bien que tu mette du détergent dans ton circuit de flotte...

Sinon pour l'eau chaude, dilatation etc... Je doute que vous vous douchiez à des températures extrêmes pour voir quelconque dilatation.
notez que la montre est quand même toujours près du corps donc à 37-38ºC et que l'on se douche pas bien plus haut en Tº.

Et croyez moi au niveau homologation c'est souvent calculé très très large.


----------



## stefff13 (30 Juin 2015)

Je confirme de la bonne tenu de la bête j'ai repris un  bain aujourd'hui la chaleur aidant .. Piscine hors sol profondeur max 1,m20  rien a signalé .. Bref la watch semble être bien plus résistante et conforme a la norme IP. J ose pas tester en mer .


----------



## SebR2611 (30 Juin 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Je confirme de la bonne tenu de la bête j'ai repris un  bain aujourd'hui la chaleur aidant .. Piscine hors sol profondeur max 1,m20  rien a signalé .. Bref la watch semble être bien plus résistante et conforme a la norme IP. J ose pas tester en mer .




Idem, la mer je tente pas, mais c'est vraiment surtout pour le sable et aussi par peur de la perdre... En piscine pas vraiment de problème pour la retrouver, en mer c'est une autre histoire... 

Enfin bref, je suis très satisfait de la résistance à l'eau. Il faut tout de même faire attention évidement et ne pas être inconscient, mais on peut presque l'oublier et l'avoir quasiment partout.


----------



## daffyb (30 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Et croyez moi au niveau homologation c'est souvent calculé très très large.


Sauf que ce n'est absolument pas une homologation.
La norme IP répond à des conditions d'essais TRÈS précises.
C'est la norme IP69K qui prend en compte le nettoyage haute pression avec eau chaude ET détergents.
IPx5 correspond grossomodo au tuyau d'arrosage
IPx6 correspond à la lance à incendie (ou aux paquets de mer)
La dimension de la buse, la distance à laquelle on arrose, la durée d'arrosage... tout cela est très précis.

Enfin, la produit testé est NEUF 
Le fabricant doit passer le test, mais s'il le passe "tout" juste, alors pas de soucis pour lui.

Si le produit est IPx7 ça ne veut absolument pas dire qu'il est aussi IPx5 ou IPx6.


----------



## newone (30 Juin 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est absolument pas une homologation.
> La norme IP répond à des conditions d'essais TRÈS précises.
> C'est la norme IP69K qui prend en compte le nettoyage haute pression avec eau chaude ET détergents.
> IPx5 correspond grossomodo au tuyau d'arrosage
> ...




Effectivement, rien empêche les entreprises de passer tout juste la certif,  mais j'ai juste remarqué que toutes celles dans lesquelles j'ai bossé se réservaient une marge, on appelle ça de la sur qualité mais c'est ce qui valait leur image de marque.


----------



## daffyb (30 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Effectivement, rien empêche les entreprises de passer tout juste la certif,  mais j'ai juste remarqué que toutes celles dans lesquelles j'ai bossé se réservaient une marge, on appelle ça de la sur qualité mais c'est ce qui valait leur image de marque.



Enfin, tout ça pour dire qu'il semble en effet que l'Apple Watch résiste correctement aux usages et qu'on peut se baigner avec, mais que IP67 ne signifie pas que la montre supporte l'eau chaude, les détergents ni les plongeons depuis le bord de la piscine, etc. *en théorie *


----------



## poulroudou (4 Juillet 2015)

Bon, premier jour de camping, et premier aprem dans la piscine. Jamais très profond car je tenais mon fils de 5 ans qui ne sait pas nager. Environ 1h complète minimum dans l'eau. Et tout va bien


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Bon, premier jour de camping, et premier aprem dans la piscine. Jamais très profond car je tenais mon fils de 5 ans qui ne sait pas nager. Environ 1h complète minimum dans l'eau. Et tout va bien



Nous allons battre des records cet été


----------



## poulroudou (18 Juillet 2015)

Bon, je suis de retour du camping, j'ai passé au moins 5 jours à barboter avec mon fils et mon AW dans 1m d'eau, et si ce n'est le HP inaudible en sortant de l'eau pendant 1h ou 2, elle fonctionne toujours. Donc, contrairement à ce que dit Apple, elle n'est pas en sucre, et supporte très bien l'eau douce(sans appuyer sur les boutons sous l'eau, et à moins d'un mètre)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Bon, je suis de retour du camping, j'ai passé au moins 5 jours à barboter avec mon fils et mon AW dans 1m d'eau, et si ce n'est le HP inaudible en sortant de l'eau pendant 1h ou 2, elle fonctionne toujours. Donc, contrairement à ce que dit Apple, elle n'est pas en sucre, et supporte très bien l'eau douce(sans appuyer sur les boutons sous l'eau, et à moins d'un mètre)



C'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Juillet 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Bon, je suis de retour du camping, j'ai passé au moins 5 jours à barboter avec mon fils et mon AW dans 1m d'eau, et si ce n'est le HP inaudible en sortant de l'eau pendant 1h ou 2, elle fonctionne toujours. Donc, contrairement à ce que dit Apple, elle n'est pas en sucre, et supporte très bien l'eau douce(sans appuyer sur les boutons sous l'eau, et à moins d'un mètre)


Pour que ça soit vraiment acquis, il faut voir dans le temps comment se comporte ta montre.... Si ça se trouve elle va s'oxyder doucement et dans quelques semaines tombera en panne... Le fait que la panne ne soit pas immédiate et catastrophique be veut pas dire qu'il n'y a aucun impact...


----------



## poulroudou (18 Juillet 2015)

Bien évidemment. De toute manière je vous tiendrai au courant en cas de "couac" [emoji4]


----------



## cillab (18 Juillet 2015)

moi j'ais pas de bracelet dans la poche du maillot a la piscine nikel


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2015)

Sachant qu'elle est étanche a 1m évidement qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes et elle ne va pas s'oxyder


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Juillet 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Sachant qu'elle est étanche a 1m évidement qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes et elle ne va pas s'oxyder


Seul l'avenir nous le dira...


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Seul l'avenir nous le dira...


Si c'est le cas il faudra se retourner contre Apple du coup


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Si c'est le cas il faudra se retourner contre Apple du coup



ça va pas être facile dans ce cas


----------



## cillab (20 Juillet 2015)

bizzare ,je ne me suis jamais poser ces problémes existentiels pour une tocante


----------



## jackpote (20 Juillet 2015)

Je me douche avec, je me lave les mains tout les 1/4 d'heure ... 

Aucun problème de résistance à l'eau !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Je me douche avec, je me lave les mains tout les 1/4 d'heure ...
> 
> Aucun problème de résistance à l'eau !


Même avec une montre étanche c'est fortement déconseillé... Le savon attaque les joints... A plus ou moins court terme c'est la mort de n'importe quel montre garantie...


----------



## alfatech (23 Juillet 2015)

Je voi partout qu'il y a pleins d'applications dispo pour l'Apple watch mais hormis les 12 pauvres app visibles par catégorie dans l'onglet "sélection" de l'appli dédiée à la montre sur mon iPhone, j'en voi aucune.Un moyen d'y acceder pour voir si quelque chose m'interresse?


----------



## southpark (23 Juillet 2015)

Salut,
Mon Apple Watch en Acier inoxydable pendant que elle recharge la nuit en mode Avion , me fait par moment quand je l'entend un bip sonore saviez-vous d'ou ce bip pourrait bien venir ?
Merci à vous ;-)


----------



## fousfous (23 Juillet 2015)

Bah il faut les rechercher, ou passer par les apps iPhone


----------



## alfatech (23 Juillet 2015)

donc c'est mal fait car il pourrait y avoir une selection beaucoup plus conséquente dans le store dédié à la watch par catégorie.


----------



## romaing34 (23 Juillet 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> donc c'est mal fait car il pourrait y avoir une selection beaucoup plus conséquente dans le store dédié à la watch par catégorie.



Dans la partie recherche sur l'appstore, tu tapes "apple watch", il en troue plus de 9000 effectivement (et affiche une sélection assez restreinte).

Ceci dit les applications tierces pour l'instant c'est assez peu utilisable, vivement WatchOS 2 pour les apps natives.


----------



## romaing34 (23 Juillet 2015)

Le galet mal fixé derrière (ou coupure de courant), la montre bipant quand elle reprend la charge ?


----------



## southpark (23 Juillet 2015)

Je pense pas je la pose sur le galet que j'ai poser sur la boîte en plastique blanche de l'Apple Watch , je pense pas que elle glisse et le matin j'ai toujours bien les 100% de batterie, c'est bizarre


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2015)

On peut aussi en trouver pas mal ici http://watchaware.com/watch-apps 
En consultant l'App, on voit son fonctionnement sur la montre et il y a un lien sur l'App Store.


----------



## southpark (24 Juillet 2015)

Et essayer de la recharger sur une autre prise et on dirait que ça la plus fait , vais suivre cela , je vous tient au courant ;-)


----------



## romaing34 (24 Juillet 2015)

southpark a dit:


> Et essayer de la recharger sur une autre prise et on dirait que ça la plus fait , vais suivre cela , je vous tient au courant ;-)


Comme quoi j'étais probablement dans le bon avec les coupures d'alimentation


----------



## cillab (24 Juillet 2015)

pour vous laver les mains utiliser le savon DU PETIT MARSEILLÉ  a lHuile d'olives certifier par APPLE


----------



## KevX94 (24 Juillet 2015)

Ou du savon a la pomme tant qu'a faire lol


----------



## KevX94 (24 Juillet 2015)

Ou peut etre une mauvaise prise d'alimentation fait attention si c'est une multiprise pas defectueuse...


----------



## alfatech (24 Juillet 2015)

merci messieurs


----------



## fousfous (24 Juillet 2015)

App restreinte faut pas trop exagérer non plus
Y a le jeu lifetime qui est vraiment bien aussi bien sur l'iPhone que sur la watch. Et pas de temps d'attente du tout.


----------



## MJF (24 Juillet 2015)

Ce ne serai pas plutôt Lifeline ? qui est un superbe jeu.


----------



## crash3236 (24 Juillet 2015)

Très sympa ce site de référencement en tout cas !

Tient maintenant que j'ai l'Apple Watch faut que je test Lifeline que j'avais gardé sous le coude en l'attendant ^^


----------



## fousfous (24 Juillet 2015)

MJF a dit:


> Ce ne serai pas plutôt Lifeline ? qui est un superbe jeu.


Ah oui erreur, je trouve le concept vraiment sympa et ça s'adapte parfaitement au cadre SF avec communication avec la montre


----------



## yanakagva (26 Juillet 2015)

Ça m'arrive aussi et je pense que c'est que durant la nuit elle arrive a 100% donc la charge se coupe et la batterie commence a se revider et lorsqu'elle atteint 99% elle recommence a se recharger et émet ce bip significatif qui veux dire 'je me recharge'


----------



## southpark (27 Juillet 2015)

Avait pas penser à ça ;-) je pense que je peux mettre le sujet résolu ;-)


----------



## southpark (27 Juillet 2015)

Avais pas penser à ça ;-) je pense que je peut mettre le sujet résolu ;-)


----------



## alfatech (27 Juillet 2015)

tu peux mettre en resolu.....mais un sujet qui regroupe tous les liens qui mènent à des app peut être interressant.


----------



## southpark (27 Juillet 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> tu peux mettre en resolu.....mais un sujet qui regroupe tous les liens qui mènent à des app peut être interressant.



je peux laisser comme cela aussi , ç'est vrai que la page lien est intéressante


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2015)

A force de soumettre la montre, surtout ses joints à des eaux qui attaque ceux ci (piscine et ses produits désinfectants, mer et son sel, lavage de main et son savon) bref un petit jeu qui ne durera pas très longtemps... Maintenant la question.. En quoi sont faits les joints ?


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Maintenant la question.. En quoi sont faits les joints ?


Tu t'es posé la même question avec une montre classique ?

Faut croire que non, mais que ce soit une Apple Watch ou une montre classique, ce type de joint dure tellement longtemps que je ne vois pas comment on y penser ?


----------



## alfatech (2 Août 2015)

@Einsteinium,
les joints sur une AW sont de la même matière que celles des montres classique.....donc un jeu qui durera aussi longtemps que sur les autres montres.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

Sur les montres classique c'est aussi totalement déconseillé de les utiliser avec du savons où dans l'eau de mer... Donc le propos ici est le même à savoir: il ne faudra pas pleurer une fois l'étanchéité perdue...

Pa: souvent les joints basiques sont en viton...


----------



## alfatech (2 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sur les montres classique c'est aussi totalement déconseillé de les utiliser avec du savons où dans l'eau de mer... Donc le propos ici est le même à savoir: il ne faudra pas pleurer une fois l'étanchéité perdue...
> 
> Pa: souvent les joints basiques sont en viton...



une montre étanche se nettoie justement avec du savon ou shampooing, et se rince à l'eau claire après avoir fait trampette à la mer ou en picine. Le joint se change à chaque changement de pile c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. J'ai que des montres étanches et jamais eu de soucis en suivant ces recommandations en plus de 20 ans. Ne cherchez pas les complication là où il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> une montre étanche se nettoie justement avec du savon ou shampooing, et se rince à l'eau claire après avoir fait trampette à la mer ou en picine. Le joint se change à chaque changement de pile c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. J'ai que des montres étanches et jamais eu de soucis en suivant ces recommandations en plus de 20 ans. Ne cherchez pas les complication là où il n'y en a pas.


La compatibilité des matériaux est une partie non négligeable de mon métier, je te garantie qu'il n'y a rien de pire que le savon ou les détergents pour les joints... Surtout, jamais de douche avec une montre de plongée au risque de dégrader son étanchéité....


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Surtout, jamais de douche avec une montre de plongée au risque de dégrader son étanchéité....


Tu es sérieux là ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sérieux là ?


Les savons et détergents font parties des substances qui attaquent le plus les matériaux polymères, surtout lorsque l'eau est chaude... J'ai fait un paquet d'essais de résistance au MERL en Angleterre sur des produits anticorrosion de pour l'industrie du gaz naturel, le plus violent étant bizarrement l'eau chaude qui hydrolyse le polymère... Les surfactants contenus dans les détergents accélèrent ce phénomène.. Tout le monde sait qu'il n'est pas recommandé de se doucher avec une montre de plongée...


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2015)

J'ai fait parti d'un club de plongée pendant 7 ans et crois-moi mes montres ont subits les pires souffrances, de l'eau de la Seine, de la Marne, de la Manche _(pas en plongée)_, de la Méditerranée et de tellement de piscines que la liste serait un rouleau de papier cul. Aucune de mes montres n'a jamais marqué la moindre défaillance et pourtant lorsqu'on descend à -30 mètres la pression est de 4 bars.

Ce qui est nouveau ici, c'est qu'une Apple Watch se doit d'être chouchoutée comme un bijou de luxe !  J'estime que la connerie est arrivée à son maximum et qu'il faudrait passer à autre chose. Sans compter les micros rayures, dont on se fichait avant sur toutes les autres montres. 

Sinon la solution radicale pour les puristes est d'utiliser ceci...







...et de ne plus y toucher. Oh que oui que ça m'agace, il suffit que ça porte le logo Apple et allez hop, on en fait tout un pataquès. respirez, vivez, mais bon Dieu passez à autre chose. Ouf, ça fait du bien de se défouler.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

Ce n'est pas l'eau le soucis, mais bien le savon... Mais bon, je m'arrête la, chacun prendra ses responsabilité...

Quand aux microrayures, j'en ai un paquet et je peut te garantir que je m'en contrefiche....


----------



## alfatech (3 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> J'estime que la connerie est arrivée à son maximum



C'est exactement ce que je pense. Quand certains auront compris qu'un joint de montre étanche n'est pas eternel et se change au bout de quelques années (c'est pour ça qu'on le change à chaque changement de pile) on aura fait un pas de géant.......Ne pas se doucher avec une montre étanche? elle est bonne celle-là!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Août 2015)

Un article pédagogique sur l'étanchéité des montres: http://www.etquefaire.fr/Articles/b...le-probleme-de-letancheite-avec-sa-notice.php

On y apprend que la pression de la douche peut être équivalent à 3ATM, que le savon s'attaque aux joints... Et que seule les montrent garantie y jusqu'à 50 mètre peuvent potentiellement être utilisées sous la douche sans risque...

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'une montre étanche va tomber en poussière à la première douche, mais il existe des risques physiques... En effet, la pression indiquée est une pression statique, et ne tient pas en compte la pression dynamique...

Après, chacun ses choix.
Sans vouloir raconter ma vie, je suis inge et j'ai travaillé 5 ans sur la compatibilité des matériaux aux ambiances extrêmes (pression / température) pour l'exploitation pétrolière. J'estime avoir quelques notions sur le sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un article pédagogique sur l'étanchéité des montres: http://www.etquefaire.fr/Articles/b...le-probleme-de-letancheite-avec-sa-notice.php
> 
> On y apprend que la pression de la douche peut être équivalent à 3ATM, que le savon s'attaque aux joints... Et que seule les montrent garantie y jusqu'à 50 mètre peuvent potentiellement être utilisées sous la douche sans risque...
> 
> ...



Ouai mais cherche pas, attends quelques mois pour leur dire "je t'avais prévenus", on se paiera une bonne tranche de fou rire au moment voulut


----------



## alfatech (3 Août 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Ouai mais cherche pas, attends quelques mois pour leur dire "je t'avais prévenus", on se paiera une bonne tranche de fou rire au moment voulut



Tu vas attendre très très longtemps alors. Si Moumou92 est ingé il sait qu'un joint se change......donc il sait que ce qu'il raconte est valable seulement si on ne change jamais le joint, ce qui n'est jamais le cas en horlogerie.


----------



## stefff13 (3 Août 2015)

3 bars a la maison est une pression statique, en dynamique ( il reste plus grand chose).
Mon job ( en partie) c'est de mesurer les pressions statiques et dynamiques des poteaux incendie ou RIA ( gros tuyaux rouges enroulés que vous voyez en grande surface ). Un  RIA  c'est 7 à 15 bars en statique ( robinet fermé) et donnera  3 A 4  bars de pression dynamique (robinet ouvert). Je vous laisse deviner la pression ridicule dynamique a 20 cm de votre pauvre petit robinet ou votre poire de douche de votre salle de bain rien de comparable au 3 bars cité ci dessus.
Bref prendre sa douche ne vaut pas d’Être sous une pression équivalente a 30 m de profondeur.

Arf j'ai bien ri avec la comparaison foireuse de la douche  .
La prochaine fois que je sors de l'eau avec ma combi et mes bouteilles de plongé et si par malheurs je prend une douche pour rincer le tout je penserai avant de quitter ma douche de faire 2 -3 paliers de décompression.


ps hier piscine plongé a 2 mètres avec ma watch  mais je m'arrete là , je tiens pas a faire l'essais de la watch à 40 m fait sous le me


----------



## jemmy1989 (4 Août 2015)

2m sous l'eau c'est déja pas mal, mais je pense que 2 mettre en piscine c'est beaucoup moins de pression que 2 mettre sous la mer


----------



## fousfous (4 Août 2015)

jemmy1989 a dit:


> 2m sous l'eau c'est déja pas mal, mais je pense que 2 mettre en piscine c'est beaucoup moins de pression que 2 mettre sous la mer


Tu racontes quoi la?
L'eau de mer n'a qu'une densité que légèrement plus élevé que de l'eau douce.


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

jemmy1989 a dit:


> 2m sous l'eau c'est déja pas mal, mais je pense que 2 mettre en piscine c'est beaucoup moins de pression que 2 mettre sous la mer


A 10 mètres la pression est de 1 bar, je te laisse faire le calcul pour 2 mètres, pression insignifiante pour une montre étanche.

Très exactement à 10 mètres de profondeur :
- eau douce = 0,98 bar
- eau de mer = 1,007 bar


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Août 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> Tu vas attendre très très longtemps alors. Si Moumou92 est ingé il sait qu'un joint se change......donc il sait que ce qu'il raconte est valable seulement si on ne change jamais le joint, ce qui n'est jamais le cas en horlogerie.


Dis moi, tu changes les joints tous les combien sur l'Apple watch? C'est bien ça le problème, pour une montre tu changes les joints régulièrement (au moins au changement de pile), pour une Apple watch je me demande bien quand cette opération est prévue...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> A 10 mètres la pression est de 1 bar, je te laisse faire le calcul pour 2 mètres, pression insignifiante pour une montre étanche.
> 
> Très exactement à 10 mètres de profondeur :
> - eau douce = 0,98 bar
> - eau de mer = 1,007 bar


Sauf qu'à dix mètre la pression n'est pas de 1 bar mais de 2 (absolue). En effet en temps normal il y a déjà 1 bar de pression atmosphérique, à laquelle il faut ajouter 1 bar de pression due à la colonne d'eau...

Tu vas me rétorquer que tu parlais en pression relative, mais présente comme ça ça change quand même la perception de ce qui se passe...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2015)

Je prends du popcorn moi [emoji16]


----------



## alfatech (5 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Dis moi, tu changes les joints tous les combien sur l'Apple watch? C'est bien ça le problème, pour une montre tu changes les joints régulièrement (au moins au changement de pile), pour une Apple watch je me demande bien quand cette opération est prévue...



les joints tiennent très facilement 10 ans mais la pile elle non donc on le change au même moment.....dans 10 ans la watch 1 sera surement kitch , ou alors au changement de batterie de celle-ci (comme les montres ça ne se fait pas au marché, même l'horloger envoi la montre dans une société specialisée pour le joint et celui-ci est testé. Pour la Watch le changement de batterie se fait chez Apple donc changeront obligatoirement celui-ci pour qu'elle sorte à nouveau certifié IP7, après si tu changes celle-ci dans les petites boutiques qui changent les écrans avec de la merde là il ne faudra pas pleurer )


----------



## fousfous (5 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Dis moi, tu changes les joints tous les combien sur l'Apple watch? C'est bien ça le problème, pour une montre tu changes les joints régulièrement (au moins au changement de pile), pour une Apple watch je me demande bien quand cette opération est prévue...


Jamais je pense.


----------



## cillab (5 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La compatibilité des matériaux est une partie non négligeable de mon métier, je te garantie qu'il n'y a rien de pire que le savon ou les détergents pour les joints... Surtout, jamais de douche avec une montre de plongée au risque de dégrader son étanchéité....



enfin quelqu'un de raisonnable  il ne faut pas jouer les Mannodou sous la douche


----------



## DjCaribou (11 Août 2015)

Je rencontre un souci avec mon AW :
Depuis que je l'ai, mon iphone n'est plus reconnu par l'autoradio de ma voiture (Toyota Auris) en USB.
En Bluetooth, ça fonctionne toujours, mais pas en cable direct. 
Quelqu'un a eu ce problème ?


----------



## DjCaribou (11 Août 2015)

DjCaribou a dit:


> Je rencontre un souci avec mon AW :
> Depuis que je l'ai, mon iphone n'est plus reconnu par l'autoradio de ma voiture (Toyota Auris) en USB.
> En Bluetooth, ça fonctionne toujours, mais pas en cable direct.
> Quelqu'un a eu ce problème ?



Edit : j'ai déjumelé l'AW, puis rejumelé et le problème a disparu.
Les mystères de la science ......


----------



## JulienIDF (25 Août 2015)

Bonjour

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une AW 42mm Bracelet Milanais.
J'en suis à mon 3ème échange avec Apple!
le problème est toujours le même:
la première charge de passe bien (100% après 2h30 env). 
-les autres charges se "bloquent" après avoir atteint 75/80% max.
-La batterie se vide extrêmement rapidement de l’ordre de 1% par tranche de 10 minutes sans rien faire de particulier si ce n'est utiliser la fonction coups d’œils.

Lors du 3ème échange en Store, le Genius a pu reproduire le problème avec moi. Il ne semblait pas étonné...a bien entendu accepter de procéder à nouveau changement de produit.

Est ce que je suis le seul dans cette situation?

Je pensais à un stock de spare lui aussi défectueux mais les deux autres échanges ont été fait via UPS, le Store Opéra à Paris n'ayant pas encore été approvisionné.

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## fousfous (25 Août 2015)

Je penserai plutôt à une application qui fou la merde.


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2015)

Ce serait valable pour la décharge... Mais pourquoi une app empêcherait la charge ?


----------



## JulienIDF (4 Septembre 2015)

j'ai fait le test avec 4 applis de bases portées sur l'AW et les problèmes sont identiques!
& toujours un problème récurrent:
après être chargée à 100%, dès que je débranche mon AW du chargeur je perds brusquement 4%/5%. la batterie tient ensuite moins de six heures!
Ce problème ne produit néanmoins que une fois sur deux...avec test via des durées de charge identiques.

merci pour vos éclaircissements!


cordialement,


----------

